# Chassis help Galoob Rolls Royce?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Son's best friends Dad approached me about repairing a slot car for him. We are pretty good friends and he states an Aunt gave his son a Miami vice set she bought at a garage sale. The ferrari works fine, but the Rolls is in poor shape. From what I can tell, it's missing an armature bearing, 2 brush tube holders, 2 tubes, 2 brushes, 2 brush springs, 2 pickup springs and 2 pick ups. Anyone know where I can find replacements or how I might frankenstein it? It reminds me of a mating experiment between a g-plus and a Life like chassis.

Here are some pics


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Miami Vice? i think that is supposed to be a Bentley? the chassis is AMRAC and missing too many components to try to replace. find an AMRAC chassis that is complete is best bet. I would offer out of my vast collection of such chassis and parts, but you have indicated, at least twice, that my prices and shipping requirements are too high.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Uhhh Thanks, I think...

Al, I'm trying to help someone get into the hobby. I'm sorry I can't afford a Hundred dollars for a slot car like you can. I buy cars at the cheapest rate I can, usually without chassis's because that's what I can afford. I'm sorry that I turned you down, I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings. I'm sorry you think all I can afford is FREE... I thought I explained this to you before. Anyway. Thank you Al for your suggestion, I will pass it along, in the mean time can anyone else offer any other suggestions.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Galoob only made that one set, so finding Galoob replacement parts is out of the question. However, since Galoob is the start of the Amrac-Rokar-Lifelike family tree, I'm guessiing a chassis from any of these manufacturers would go under that body, including the current Lifelike T chassis. Why repair that chassis when it sounds like the sum of the parts is going to cost you more than a new Lifelike T chassis.

Joe


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

A LifeLike "M" or "T" chassis should fit OK, There might be clearance issues though. pig


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I think i've even seen that body on a LL chassis in a blister pack - sure looks like it'd fit.

or get a sharp x-acto and a can motor, carve up the chassis, and you're off to the races


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I tried a couple of life like chassis's and they don't quite line up. I'm gonna trysome of my spare G-Plus parts, I have a bunch of bits.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

gomanvongo said:


> I think i've even seen that body on a LL chassis in a blister pack - sure looks like it'd fit.


 I forgot about this, but Lifelike did produce a twinpack using the Galoob molds for these two cars. I think the cars came with a T chassis - I don't have the twinpack here in front of me. Although they might have slightly modified the body to fit a Lifelike chassis, it seems unlikely.

If you can find an Amrac and/or Rokar chassis (which should not be hard), you should try that. It's possible these earlier chassis are slightly different in size from the current T chassis. Maybe even the M chassis is slightly different. It's even possible to find some early Lifelike cars with the Rokar X chassis.

Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Finding Replacement Parts*

Since it looks similiar, can you use Aurora G+ parts to get this chassis running? Those would be easier to find. Also, You may be able to use the older Rokar chassis (the M cars) bushings for the arm..............While you're at it, check to see if the brush tube translate over as well. As far as comm brushes and springs, any Tyco/Lifelike/Wizzards brand should work.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks DLW, I have to track down my box of spare parts. We've packed up most of it in preparation to move into a house which still has not happened. I purchased a rather good collection of spare stuff from my favourite hobbyshop a couple of years ago including brush tubes, brushes, bearing, springs and flux collectors, I'm hoping I can make it work. I was hoping to find someone who had already performed this feat!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

just for reference...

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...ami_Vice_by_Galoob_White_/_Tan_/_Black_/_Grey

and the other half of the set...

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...ly_issued_as_Miami_Vice_by_Galoob_White_/_Red

pretty sure these were in a Life-Like two-pack called California Classics...

--rick


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I thinking original G+ bushings will fit along with pickup shoes and springs, not sure about the brush holders but they just might work! I might have some from the 80's, give me sometime to look.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the beautiful pic AL!! :thumbsup: Like I said in my post above a LifeLike "M" or "T" chassis should fit. I wasn't sure if there were any clearance issues with one of those chassis. I couldn't remember which chassis they came with. pig


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-K-SUPER-R...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a14ef4d07#ht_500wt_1194


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Al,

Excellent job on the find!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Galloob Ferrari is a rare car, should you decide to sell it... I would imagine it would bring well over 100 bucks, as long as it's in good shape. I wish LifeLike would have copied the Galloob paint scheme on it, instead of the lame white w/red stripe body they issued.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

the car does not belong to me, rather it belongs to a friend of my son.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> The Galloob Ferrari is a rare car, should you decide to sell it... I would imagine it would bring well over 100 bucks, as long as it's in good shape. I wish LifeLike would have copied the Galloob paint scheme on it, instead of the lame white w/red stripe body they issued.




And what is well over a $100 bucks?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What would both set cars bring?


----------

